# Wiring Diagram



## stx38 (Jul 22, 2015)

I am looking for a wiring diagram for a STX 38. The serial number ends in 106643. Can anybody help me or point me in the right direction. Thanks, Paul


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try this link.
http://www.schematic.me/john-deere-stx38-wiring-diagram/6/john-deere-stx38-wiring-diagram/


----------



## stx38 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you! I looked these over and I can't seem to find a diagram with my serial number MOOSTXB106643 in the group. I will continue looking.


----------

